# Nokia 808 - 41-megapixel sensor



## NotABunny (Feb 27, 2012)

Not Canon news, but a sensitive issue nevertheless.

Sensor megapixels:

http://conversations.nokia.com/2012/02/27/nokia-808-pureview-%E2%80%93-revolutionary-camera-technology-great-smartphone/



> Published by Ian Delaney on February 27, 2012
> 
> BARCELONA, Spain – Today we announce the Nokia 808 PureView. This is our first smartphone to feature our exclusive new PureView technology, which completely blows away any prior expectations about the quality of camera phone photography.
> 
> ...



Samples: http://mynokiablog.com/2012/02/27/official-untouched-nokia-808-sample-pics-zoom-in-and-enhance/


http://mynokiablog.com/2012/02/27/nokia-808-pureview-has-11-2-sensor-2-5x-the-size-of-n8-5-years-in-development-sample-photos/



> Nokia 808 PureView has 1/1.2″ sensor, 2.5x the size of N8. 5 years in development.



Some more technical details: http://mynokiablog.com/2012/02/27/the-story-and-secrets-behind-the-nokia-808-pureview-everything-you-wanted-to-know-about-pureview/


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Sample photos from Nokia's 41MP 808PureView phone*

Guys, check these
http://press.nokia.com/media/554/photo/list/886/nokia-808-pureview/

They really look astonishing - 41-megapixels when shooting stills -- or 34-megapixels for 16:9 images.


----------



## NotABunny (Feb 27, 2012)

I would thank the whoever downvoted my post, but I am too mesmerized by what a 41 MP phone camera can do: http://mynokiablog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/wow.jpg


----------



## Shnookums (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Sample photos from Nokia's 41MP 808PureView phone*

There is a lot of details... in the noise...


----------



## RedEye (Feb 27, 2012)

I think the world is going mega MP and hence why I've always thought the 5D iii is going high MP, likely >28MP. Guess we'll see this week.


----------



## DBCdp (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting technology. I have a point and shoot from Sony that will capture 6 simultaneous shots and blend them for 1 low noise shot. This phone is using a 7x sensor and blending pixels to make an oversampled 5MP image in much the same way. But by doing it this way there isn't the need for long exposure time while 6 shots or 7 shots are taken in a row. Very smart! Looks good to me, I'll take it!


----------



## Tijn (Feb 27, 2012)

Can the Zeiss lens outresolve the full 41 Mpx? I can see the images, of course they're not as sharp as the best canon L lenses but...


----------



## Jay (Feb 27, 2012)

Tijn said:


> Can the Zeiss lens outresolve the full 41 Mpx? I can see the images, of course they're not as sharp as the best canon L lenses but...



Very interesting indeed. Nokia is definitely onto something here. Do we actually need to go as high as DSLR & L lenses to beat a 450 EUR mobile phone in comparison? What will happen in the next 2-5 years? 

It seems Canon and Nikon may not have much more time. If they don't come up with something totally superior to mobile devices, young photography enthusiasts may not see a reason for having a device that's just a camera. Just look what happened to Kodak. In the world of technology, innovation is the key to survival. 

I'd like to see camera companies shine in the world of photography - there's so much more into photography than just technology. Camera companies really need to step up the game before it's too late.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 27, 2012)

I heard it even 5-10 years back, Nokia was the biggest camera manufacturer in the world. Myabe they've been overtaken by mapple, I don't know.

Without seeing sample images, are they any good? Can the (presumably tough, a well-coated optical glass lens wouldn't last in your pocket) lens resolve it enough? More to the point, how big is the sensor? 1/3" or so like in most phones?

I think they've blown it thouth, putting Symian in it. COnsumers are going to focus on the lack of winblows/android/osx and just stay away. Or are nokia trying to lure people in with the MP, so more developers start using their OS again? (more than likely).


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 27, 2012)

and i was only joking when i suggested the next iphone should have a 50MP sensor


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 27, 2012)

The body oversamples the images, and outputs 5mp images of better than normal camera phone quality. You can download the full 42 mp image and reduce it to something usable yourself as well, but its all about their oversampling process used to get a 5mp image. They do not suggest that its usable at 1:1.


----------



## plam_1980 (Feb 28, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Without seeing sample images, are they any good? Can the (presumably tough, a well-coated optical glass lens wouldn't last in your pocket) lens resolve it enough? More to the point, how big is the sensor? 1/3" or so like in most phones?
> 
> I think they've blown it thouth, putting Symian in it. COnsumers are going to focus on the lack of winblows/android/osx and just stay away. Or are nokia trying to lure people in with the MP, so more developers start using their OS again? (more than likely).


Sample images are provided in the links above...
Regarding Symbian, I am not a specialist but it turns out currently it is the only system that can handle the technology behind this, while the other that you mention are just cool gimmicks for the crowd, not that well integrated with the hardware


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 28, 2012)

plam_1980 said:


> Sample images are provided in the links above...
> Regarding Symbian, I am not a specialist but it turns out currently it is the only system that can handle the technology behind this, while the other that you mention are just cool gimmicks for the crowd, not that well integrated with the hardware


Yeah, i know samples were linked, but I was tooo busy to look at them. maybe by the weekend...

I don't mind Symbian, i've only ever had 3 phones in my life (over 10 years), 8210, 8310, and whatever i got 2 years ago. it's got a colour screen and 640x480 camera, that's it's selling point. and it was $40, that was its other selling point.

But unfortunately, people like me for whom the word "phone" means "phone" and not "phonecameraorganisercomputergamesmusicplayermobileinternet" are getting rarer. And yes, the other OSes are cool gimmicks for the crowd, but the crowd is impressed by cool gimmicks, and that's what the crowd is going to buy. Just seems to me that Nokia's trying to win some support back to symbian, it won't get developers without customers, so it needs its own gimmick, and 41mp camera, that be it...


----------



## Janco (Feb 28, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> More to the point, how big is the sensor? 1/3" or so like in most phones?



http://mynokiablog.com/2012/02/27/nokia-808-pureview-has-11-2-sensor-2-5x-the-size-of-n8-5-years-in-development-sample-photos/

-> It's 1/1.2"

In my opinion an impressive sensor for a mobile phone...


----------



## DBCdp (Feb 28, 2012)

The images look great! I downsized this one to upload here, but otherwise didn't touch it. I also pixel peeped and believe it or not the full sized image looks good even up to 200%! Running one through Imagenomic then running my sharpening action in CS5 really yielded amazing results....even at 36MP. For sure it blows away my Sony Cybershot HX5v even competes with my 7D...yeah yeah, I know, but it's true!

The sensor is 1:1.2" and does remarkably well!


----------



## psolberg (Feb 28, 2012)

not bad but I really don't want a phone with such weird bump. I guess canon is out of the MP race.


----------

